# Millipede list



## africanmilli (May 27, 2007)

Can someone help me, I have been trying to do some checking on other kinds of millies to keep as pets. I already have 2 Chocolate's. I cant find a site that can give me a complete list of millies that can be bought and kept as pets. I'm looking for millies that when fully grown are bigger than 4" long. What would really help are some good pictures. Or since most of the websites listed on here sell spiders, centi's, or scorpions can someone tell of some sites that sell millies?


----------



## africanmilli (May 27, 2007)

So nobody knows a website that sells millies? Or nobody knows the different millipede species kept as pets?


----------



## gunslinger (May 28, 2007)

For native US species, Narceus americanus gets to around 4 inches, and Orthoparus ornatus gets larger yet.  Those are both available from different sources, just search.  

Non-native millis you can usually get African Giant Blacks and Dendrostreptus macracanthus pedes, as well as Epibolus pulchripes, usually can be found in the boards or from googling sites.

This being said, their are current bans on non-native pedes and selling them within the US so this may stop you from finding easy sources.


----------



## dragonfly (May 29, 2007)

check out www.diplopoda.de


----------



## africanmilli (May 29, 2007)

I would check it out, but its in German. Did some checking on yahoo and found this website and it has ALOT of info, and a big list detailing about 20 millipede species. Pet-pedes.co.uk Check this one out its really informative.


----------



## millipeter (Jun 14, 2007)

If you only want a list with names and pics look at the species list  http://www.diplopoda.de/html/artentrop.php 

Its in german but in future it will be also in english. We work on it...


----------

